# Riesige Brassen!!!



## BarbenMeister (7. April 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe einen genialen Artikel über den Fang von Großbrassen entdeckt:

http://www.classycatchers.de/index.php/Friedfisch/grossbrassen-kapitale-brassen.html

Der Mann hat wirklich ordentliche Klopper gefangen. Ich weiß auf jeden Fall nun, was ich in den nächsten Wochen mache...

MfG

BarbenMeister


----------



## welsstipper (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

naja macht sicherlich auch spaß, aber für mich wäre es nichts. höchstens als köfi ;-) nein spaß bei seite, große brassen fängste auch mit maden etc. also was er da schreibt, zwar interessant aber einen unterschied zum karpfenangeln kann ich da leider nicht feststellen. von daher

aber jedem das seine, ich bleibe beim karpfen und waller, die geben wenigstens einen schönen drill


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Sind doch schöne Brassen. 

Solche fang ich auch manchmal.|rolleyes


#h#h#h


----------



## BarbenMeister (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Solche fang ich auch manchmal.|rolleyes



Von wegen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



BarbenMeister schrieb:


> Von wegen!




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Guckst du hier :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=2230&pictureid=19625


Wenn ich dieses Jahr wieder welche fange, mache ich mehr Bilder.

#h#h#h


----------



## zanderzone (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Totaler Quatsch!!!! Der macht nichts anderes als auf Karpfen zu angeln!!
Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch!!!! Der macht nichts anderes als auf Karpfen zu angeln!!
> Viel Spass dabei!




Das vermute ich auch.|rolleyes

Wohl eher Zufallsfänge beim Karpfenangeln.

Nichtsdestotrotz schöne Fische.|rolleyes


#h#h#h


----------



## u-see fischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

In meinem ehemaligem Verein gab es einen Rentner der hat an einem Tag 5 Bassen von zusammen ca. 16 KG gefangen.
Der kleinste hatte etwa 3,5 KG. Ich weiß das Gewicht so genau, weil alle 5 nebeneinander auf dem Bootssteg gelegen haben.

Gefangen hat er die Brassen mit Pose und Brötchen. Als Rentner hatte er seine Stelle eben tagelang angefüttert.


----------



## Nolfravel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> In meinem ehemaligem Verein gab es einen Rentner der hat an einem Tag 5 Bassen von zusammen ca. 16 KG gefangen.
> Der kleinste hatte etwa 3,5 KG. Ich weiß das Gewicht so genau, weil alle 5 nebeneinander auf dem Bootssteg gelegen haben.
> 
> Gefangen hat er die Brassen mit Pose und Brötchen. Als Rentner hatte er seine Stelle eben tagelang angefüttert.


 

Das kommt aber rein theoretisch gar nicht hin.


Zu dem Bericht:

Sieht auch für mich eher nach Zufallsfängen beim Karpfenangeln aus, aber wirklich tolle Fische.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## u-see fischer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Das kommt aber rein theoretisch gar nicht hin.




Stimmt, vertippt. Richtig war 3,5 Pfund.


----------



## BarbenMeister (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

@ Professor Tinca: ok, ich glaube Dir! 

Sagt, hat einer einen Tipp, wo man solche Fische finden kann (Gewässertipp)?


----------



## Tricast (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch!!!! Der macht nichts anderes als auf Karpfen zu angeln!!
> Viel Spass dabei!


 
Warum immer alles kaputtquatschen und den Anderen unlautere Absichten unterstellen? Der Bericht auf CLASSY CATCHERS ist TOP geschrieben, ohne wenn und aber. Auch wenn das nicht meine Angelei ist, so bin ich doch von der Richtigkeit dert Aussagen überzeugt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



BarbenMeister schrieb:


> @ Professor Tinca: ok, ich glaube Dir!
> 
> Sagt, hat einer einen Tipp, wo man solche Fische finden kann (Gewässertipp)?




Gewässer mit grossen Freiwasserflächen, die möglichst keine Barschberge usw. aufweisen.

Also wo man sonst gar nicht angeln würde.

#h#h#h


----------



## Tricast (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



BarbenMeister schrieb:


> @ Professor Tinca: ok, ich glaube Dir!
> 
> Sagt, hat einer einen Tipp, wo man solche Fische finden kann (Gewässertipp)?


 
 classycatchers - Ich kenne zwei Typen von Seen, die besonders große Fische beherbergen. Einmal große, klare, durchaus tiefe und *krautreiche Baggerseen* (z.B. Auesee/Wesel, Üttelsheimer See/Duisburg) und dann diese recht *flachen Seen* (ich nenne sie Klärteiche), die entweder durch das Düngen angrenzender Felder oder eingeleiteter Abwässer stark belastet sind (Ismaninger Speichersee, Hopfensee/Bayern). 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

im rhein bei uns haste auch so brocken! siehe in meinen alben!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Tricast schrieb:


> classycatchers - Ich kenne zwei Typen von Seen, die besonders große Fische beherbergen. Einmal große, klare, durchaus tiefe und *krautreiche Baggerseen* (z.B. Auesee/Wesel, Üttelsheimer See/Duisburg) und dann diese recht *flachen Seen* (ich nenne sie Klärteiche), die entweder durch das Düngen angrenzender Felder oder eingeleiteter Abwässer stark belastet sind (*Ismaninger Speichersee*, Hopfensee/Bayern).
> 
> Gruß Heinz




Der tauchte schon oft in den Fangmeldungen der Zeitschriften auf.
Muss einen sehr guten Bestand haben.


#h#h#h.


----------



## Algon (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Mir wäre ein Artikel 
*"Wie verhindere ich das ein Blei(Brachsen) anbeist"* lieber.|rolleyes Ne im ernst, ich bin froh wenn sie nicht anbeißen. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein Artikel
> *"Wie verhindere ich das ein Blei(Brachsen) anbeist"* lieber.|rolleyes Ne im ernst, ich bin froh wenn sie nicht anbeißen.
> 
> MfG Algon




Die kleinen Schei55er mag ich auch nicht.

Aber die richtig großen.:l


#h#h#h


----------



## Algon (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die kleinen Schei55er mag ich auch nicht.
> 
> Aber die richtig großen.:l
> 
> ...


Ne die Großen mag ich auch nicht, ist bei uns schon "fast" ne Plage. An manchen Tagen alle 15min Eine, ab und zu mal ein Güster. Palmplötz,Rotfeder usw. fängt man bei uns, auf Grund, fast garnicht mehr.

MfG Algon


----------



## Schleie! (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Also wenn ihr mich fragt wollte er einfach auf Karpfen angeln, hat aber wenig gefangen und dafür große Brassen, und dann hat er eben als "Ablenkung" diesen Bericht geschrieben, der angeblich gezielt auf Brassen sei. ^^
Soviel zu meiner verrückten Theorie xD

Mal im ernst - im prinzip fischt er einfach auf Karpfen, was anderes ist das nicht und jeder von uns Carphuntern hat schonmal die ein oder andere solche Brasse gefangen. Hatte selbst erst gestern Nachts gegen 23Uhr so einen "Klodeckel" am haken.


----------



## Ralle2609 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

schön geschrieben - aber was er da schreibt ist wie hier schon erwähnt absolut nichts besonderes JEDER aber echt JEDER hatte wohl schon fast sone toilettenabdeckung dran ... auch wenn er kein karpfenangler ist

nichts desto trotz schöne fische die er hatte


----------



## Anglerkatz (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Ich wüsste gern, ob es diese Burschen auch in der Donau gibt... Hat da jemand schonmal einen an der Angel gehabt?


----------



## spin89 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Ich versteh nicht ganz wie man gezielt auf Grossbrassen angeln kann wo er selber schreibt das sie keine gegenwehr leisten....aber jedem das seine der Berricht ist trotzdem gut.
Ich würde nicht gezielt auf die Brassen fischen habe sie oft genug als Beifang sei es bei Aalangeln gehabt aber auch beim hake ich leider öfter mal solche "Klodeckel".Gruss spin89


----------



## Nolfravel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



spin89 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz wie man gezielt auf Grossbrassen angeln kann wo er selber schreibt das sie keine gegenwehr leisten....aber jedem das seine der Berricht ist trotzdem gut.
> Ich würde nicht gezielt auf die Brassen fischen habe sie oft genug als Beifang sei es bei Aalangeln gehabt aber auch beim hake ich leider öfter mal solche "Klodeckel".Gruss spin89


 


Naja, an ner feinen Matchrute, macht son richtig dicker Klodeckel schon deutlich mehr Spaß.
Aber das hat mit dem Bericht nichts zu tun.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## BallerNacken (7. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mich fragt wollte er einfach auf Karpfen angeln, hat aber wenig gefangen und dafür große Brassen, und dann hat er eben als "Ablenkung" diesen Bericht geschrieben, der angeblich gezielt auf Brassen sei. ^^
> Soviel zu meiner verrückten Theorie xD



Vielleicht angeln die ganzen Karpfenangler ja auch nur auf große Brassen und die Karpfen sind Beifänge!:q

Hätten die Pioniere des gezielten Karpfenangelns damals auf große Brassen geangelt, hätte das durchaus so enden können. 
(ja ich weiß das große Karpfen kampfstärker, schwerer zu fangen sind, usw.) 

Dennoch ein recht schöner Bericht. Aber ich fange meine großen Brassen lieber an der Feeder mit Maden.


----------



## Dunraven (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



spin89 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz wie man gezielt auf Grossbrassen angeln kann wo er selber schreibt das sie keine gegenwehr leisten....aber jedem das seine der Berricht ist trotzdem gut.
> Ich würde nicht gezielt auf die Brassen fischen habe sie oft genug als Beifang sei es bei Aalangeln gehabt aber auch beim hake ich leider öfter mal solche "Klodeckel".Gruss spin89



Frag doch einfach auf der nächsten Stippermesse nach. Da sind sie doch sicher wieder, oder Tricast?
Ansonsten finde ich es komisch das ihm unterstellt wird gezielt auf Karpfen gefischt zu haben. Wenn man gezielt auf große Brassen fischen will hat man doch das selbe Problem wie beim Karpfenangeln. Die kleinen Fische nehmen den Köder vorher. Wie minimiert man es? Auch da bietet sich die gleiche Lösung an. Was ist der große Unterschied? Der eine angelt auf Karpfen und hat dann große Brassen als Beifang, der andere angelt auf große Brassen und hat dann Karpfen die ihn nerven. 

Und warum er kein leichtes Gerät nimmt hat er auch erklärt. Und warum er so schweres Gerät nimmt ebenfalls, eben weil er die unerwünschten Karpfen auch als Beifang hat. 

Damit stellt sich also höchstens die Frage was soll der Unterschied zum Karpfenfischen sein, aber ihm vorzuwerfen er würde seine Beifänge schön reden, nachdem er es erklärt hat, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Cobra HH (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch!!!! Der macht nichts anderes als auf Karpfen zu angeln!!
> Viel Spass dabei!



dem stimme ich voll zu
das sieht man ja schon am köder den er nimmt
auch wenn ich kein karpfenangler bin, sehe ich das


----------



## Tricast (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> dem stimme ich voll zu
> das sieht man ja schon am köder den er nimmt
> auch wenn ich kein karpfenangler bin, sehe ich das


 
Deshalb nimmt er ja auch 15mm Boilies weil er auf kapitale Karpfen angelt.

Gruß


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Anglerkatz schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gern, ob es diese Burschen auch in der Donau gibt... Hat da jemand schonmal einen an der Angel gehabt?


 

Moin nach Regenstauf 

Sicherlich gibts die auch bei "uns" in der Donau.

Derzeit sind solche Fänge in der Almergrube bei Regensburg nicht selten...

Dieses schöne Tierchen stammt auch aus der Donau bei Ilkhofen.
Mit der Kopfrute an nem 0,10er Vorfach hat das so richtig Spaß gemacht 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1488&pictureid=12030


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

An dem Gerät mit dem in dem Bericht geangelt wird, können Brassen sich ja nicht wehren.#d

Zitat:
Century  SP 2,75lb Ruten, Daiwa SS 3000 und geflochtener 20er Hauptschnur




Sieht nach echtem Karpfengerät aus. An leichtem Gerät kämpfen die grossen Brassen durchaus respektabel.


#h#h#h


----------



## DokSnyder (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sieht nach echtem Karpfengerät aus. An leichtem Gerät kämpfen die grossen Brassen durchaus respektabel.
> 
> 
> #h#h#h


 

Hehe, kämpfen heisst in diesem Fall wohl "Mit ihrem vollen Volumen Wasser verdrängen beim Einkurbeln." Wenn dann tatsächlich mal ein Kopfstoß kommt bevor der Brassen gekeschert ist bin ich schon positiv überrascht. |supergri
Aber 3kg an ner 10er Schnur ohne Gegenwehr dauern trotzdem seine Zeit.


----------



## Algon (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Da kann ich mir auch einen Driftsack ranhängen, der kämpft genauso und schmeckt wahrscheinlich auch besser.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Glaub ich nicht.:q:q

Grosse Bleie schmecken geräuchert oder gebacken ganz hervorragend.


#h#h#h


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Algon schrieb:


> Da kann ich mir auch einen Driftsack ranhängen, der kämpft genauso und schmeckt wahrscheinlich auch besser.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
also wir hier in Bayern können oft bei Vereinshegefischen gar nicht soviel Brassen fangen, wie wir anschließend beim Fischerfest auf den Grill verkaufen könnten...

Brassen haben ein ausgezeichnetes, wohlschmeckendes weißes Fleisch zu bieten. Auch die gefürchteten Y-Gräten sind bei Fischen in dieser Größenordnung nicht mehr soooo daß Problem beim Essen.

Meißt ist es  nur die negative Einstellung der Brasse gegenüber, daß der Fisch als minderwertig eingestuft wird  #6


----------



## Lenzibald (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Servus. Ich war früher aus so eingestellt Brassen sind Bäh, bis ich mal eine Geräucherte versucht habe. Schmecken sehr lecker die Dinger. Mir kommt vor das Weißfisch sowieso bei den meißten nicht so richtig ankommt und abgewertet wird obwohl er das auf keinen Fall verdient hat.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ShortyNordenham (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Moin zusammen!

Also ich angel auch öfter mal gezielt auf Brassen, große sind geräuchert oder gebacken sehr lecker, die kleinen kommen in den Fleischwolf zusammen mit ein wenig hecht oder Zander und dann werden Fischfrikadellen draus gemacht.

An der Matchrute mit 0,25 Schnur macht es echt spaß, und bei uns sind die Brassen durchaus in der Lage mal ordentlich Gegenwehr zu leisten.
Interessant ist eigentlich das das nur auf unsere Kanäle zutrifft sowohl für Brassen als auch für Karpfen, sobald es im See ist lassen sich beide rauskurbeln wie nasse Säcke.

Allerdings ist bei uns der Topköder eindeutig Tauwurm.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Algon (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Grosse Bleie schmecken geräuchert oder gebacken ganz hervorragend.


so ein Driftsack auch......
glaub ich|rolleyes


Mfg Algon


----------



## Dunraven (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> An dem Gerät mit dem in dem Bericht geangelt wird, können Brassen sich ja nicht wehren.#d
> Zitat:
> Century  SP 2,75lb Ruten, Daiwa SS 3000 und geflochtener 20er Hauptschnur
> 
> ...




Da anscheinend überhaupt nicht gelesen wird um was es geht zitiere ich auch nochmal.



> Bald  hatte ich die ersten Bisse auf meine Boilies, aber es waren Karpfen,  die sich an den Ködern vergriffen hatten. Schnell gab es Probleme, da  ich die starken Fische mit dem feinen Gerät *nicht kontrollieren*  konnte. Und nachdem sich zwei Karpfen in Hindernissen festschwimmen  konnten, war mir klar, dass schwereres Gerät her musste. Heute fische  ich mit meinen Century SP 2,75lb Ruten, Daiwa SS 3000 und geflochtener  20er Hauptschnur auf Brassen! Das mag für den ein oder anderen Specimen  Hunter brutal klingen, aber da Brassen auch an feinem Gerät keinerlei  Gegenwehr leisten, spielt es für mich keine Rolle. Dafür kann ich aber  auch jeden *Karpfen sicher landen*.


Erklärung des Gerätes, Erklärung das sie sich (bei ihm) eh nicht wehren, egal ob fein oder stark. Ich finde es immer noch komisch das einige einen Haufen Karpfen mit abgerissener feiner Schnur im Maul haben wollen damit sie dann bei einem Brassen 20 Sekungen länger "drillen" können. Ich habe gelernt das man mit angepasstem Gerät angeln soll, und angepasst bezieht sich auch auf häufige Beifänge (hier eben Karpfen) und evt. Hindernisse, ect. Außerdem habe ich gelernt das es Tierquälerei ist wenn man das Gerät absichtlich zu fein wählt und in Kauf nimmt das da viele andere Fische dann mit Montagen im Maul verloren gehen, nur damit man selber 30 Sek. mehr "Spaß" hat.

Aber ok, das sind die Leute die dann mit 0,18er Schnur und ohne Stahlvorfach auch in einem Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand auf Barsche fischen und es ok finden wenn nach jedem fünften Barsch ein Hecht mit Wobbler/Spinner im Maul abreißt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen.|kopfkrat


Ich schrieb doch bloß, daß das Gerät für`s Brassenangeln überdimensioniert ist.


#h#h#h


----------



## Dorbel (11. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Also ich finde Brassen sehr schön  Heute morgen mal zum ' Spaß ' angeln gefahren einfach mal raus bisschen ausruhen abundzu Bisse gehabt und dann ging es richtig ab  58er Brassen der hat schon Ordentlich gekämpft dass hatte ich vorher noch nicht erlebt ;p es wa fast wie bei nem Karpfen.. Sehr schönes Erlebnis  Ich kanns nur Weiter raten


----------



## Dunraven (11. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und was soll uns das jetzt sagen.|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Ich schrieb doch bloß, daß das Gerät für`s Brassenangeln überdimensioniert ist.
> ...



Du schon. Andere haben ja gejammert er habe nur Beifänge beim Karpfenangeln als gezieltes Angeln ausgegeben.

Ansonsten sagt es halt das er es selber weiß dass das Gerät zu schwer nur für Brassen ist, die Karpfen aber dieses, normal eben zu schwere, Gerät eben zur Pflicht machen. Das nutzt er nicht weil er es will, sondern weil er es eben wegen den Karpfen muss. Wer ein Gewässer mit fetten Brassen aber ohne Karpfen hat (wird wohl schwer sein weil Karpfen ja gerne besetzt werden und die erst recht fett werden können wenn Brassen es können), für den ist es eben überdimensioniert. 

Wer an den von Ihm genannten Gewässern fischen will, oder eben auch mit Karpfen rechnen muss, der muss eben sowas nehmen oder in Kauf nehmen dauernd Karpfen abzureißen und mit der Montage dann herumschwimmenen zu lassen. Und letzteres ist eben etwas das nicht ok ist. Damit hat sich das überdimensioniert halt relativiert. Eben weil es keine wirkliche Überdimensionierung ist, sondern, bedingt durch die Karpfen, das was man haben muss für ein waidgerechtes Verhalten, was von den meisten Vereinen ja auch gefordert und vorgeschrieben wird.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Und wer fängt, der hat Recht!


----------



## Brummel (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Hallo zusammen, |wavey:

ich kann Helmut und Lenzibald da nur zustimmen, große Brassen sind, richtig zubereitet, wirklich was Feines. Gebraten oder geräuchert und je nach Geschmack gewürzt, dafür laß ich manche Forelle liegen .
Gab mal ne Zeit da habe ich sie auch nicht so geschätzt, aber seit ich meine "Räucherkünste" etwas verfeinert habe liebe ich die großen Schleimer :q:vik:.
Zu dem Thema ob es sich lohnt gezielt auf Brassen lasse ich mich mal jetzt nicht weiter aus, das sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein.
Mich stört nur immer, daß Brassen als störender Beifang bezeichnet werden, mir haben die schon so manchen Karpfentag gerettet an dem ich sonst leer ausgegangen wäre.

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Mal ganz unaufgeregt und sachlich.

Brassen sind schöne Fische, insbesondere kapitale Exemplare. Sie sind verdammt schwer zu fangen, und sie verdienen den gleichen Respekt wie alle anderen Fische.

In den mir zugänglichen Gewässern sind wirklich kapitale Brassen zudem absolute Ausnahmefische. OK, im Rhein gibt es große Brassen, aber auch hier sind wirklich kapitale Fische die Ausnahme.

Um so mehr interessiert mich natürlich der gezielte Fang von Großbrassen. Taktik, Köder, Gerät, Motagen usw.
Um von einem gezielten Fang zu reden, meine ich, muss all das auf diese eine Fischart und -größe ausgerichtet sein. Die komplette Taktik muss so selektiv gewählt sein, dass der Fang anderer/kleinerer Fische nach Möglichkeit ausgeschlossen wird, also Gevatter Zufall weitgehend außen vor bleibt. Das ist bei Friedfischen naturgemäß noch schwieriger als bei Raubfischen.

Ohne den Artikel oder den Verfasser kritisieren zu wollen, kann man bei der geschilderten Methode allerdings kaum von einem gezielten Fang reden. Die Taktik beschränkt sich hierbei doch ausschließlich darauf, ein Gewässer zu finden in dem 
a.) ein sehr guter Bestand an kapitalen Brassen vorhanden ist, der b.) über den Karpfenbestand dominiert. 
Der Rest ist identisch. 

In einem Gewässer in dem der Karpfenbestand den der Großbrassen übersteigt, wird man damit auch mehr Karpfen als Brassen fangen. Von selektivem Fischen kann da keine Rede sein. 

Ist das jetzt schlimm ? Nö, eigentlich nicht.

Der Verfasser bricht mit dem Artikel eine Lanze für den Brassen. Er macht klar, dass man trotz aller Wünsche die Waidgerechtigkeit nicht aus den Augen verlieren darf und wählt eine für den Zielfisch eigentlich überdimmensionierte Gerätezusammenstellung. Gut so. 

Was bleibt, ist ein leichtes Schmunzeln über den Aufhänger des Artikels und die weitere Suche nach einer selektiven Methode um gezielt große Brassen aus einem Karpfenpool herauszufangen. 

Macht doch nix. Auf jeden Fall zeigt der Artikel schöne Bilder von wunderbaren Fischen. Alleine das war´s wert, den Artikel zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Ich würde auch gerne solche Geräte fangen...
Nur, in meinem Hausgewässer, einem Fluss mit 15-20 m Durchschnittsbreite wachsen die nicht so ab, da ist ein 3-pfündiger Fisch schon die Ausnahme. Außerdem scheint es mir, dass die Brachsen derzeit eher weniger werden, dafür die Güstern ordentlich zulegen. Ob´s am vermehrten Walleraufkommen liegt?


----------



## olaf70 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Hier sind ja doch einige Leute vertreten, die gerne mal einen Brassen essen. Ich hab mir mal als Jungangler einen gebraten. Das war wie eine innerliche Akupunktur, aber das Fleisch zwischen den Gräten war schon in Ordnung.
Bei uns fängt man hauptschächlich Brassen zwischen einem und vier Pfund, größere sind Ausnahmen.Und angeln ohne einen Brassen zu fangen ist fast unmöglich. Wie verwertet ihr diese Größen oder besser wie werdet Ihr der Gräten Herr?
Gerne auch Rezept und/oder Link. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## clipfisch07 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

das  Brassenfleisch von der Haut und den Schuppen 

befreien und dann ab durch den Fleischwolf , würzen 

und in der heißen Pfanne mit  Öl ausbraten,wie Fleisch -

frikadellen ,Remoulade oder Zaziki dazu und Sesambrot

und ein ( oder 2 )gekühlte Gläschen  Weißwein, lecker....


----------



## Algon (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Das mag ja alles sein, aber nen Blei kommt mir nicht auf den Tisch. Ich kenne bei uns keinen der jetzt auf Blei scharf wäre, oder geziehlt darauf angeln würde. Diese Fische beißen so oft, das beim Ansitz schon mal ne Dose Würmer draufgeht, das macht kein Spaß und ist sehr lästig.......

MfG Algon


----------



## Dunraven (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Ich kenne genug.
Gerade die Polen oder Russen fischen sehr gerne gezielt auf sie. Ich habe z.B. mal einen Anruf bekommen da seinen ein paar unbekannte Leute mit polnischem Kennzeichen am Kanal und würden fischen. Ob ich da mal eben eine Kontrolle machen könnte. Sie hatten alle 3 eine Gastkarte die sie sich nur gekauft hatten um eben direkt auf Brassen zu fischen (und 1Kg ist bei uns schon sehr groß, es waren also eher 400-500g Brassen). Auch kenne ich einen Polen der im Sommer auch immer gezielt auf Brassen für Trockenfisch/ect. geht. Das wird schon seinen Grund haben.

Wir hatten vor ein paar Jahren z.B. beim Sommerfest vom Angelverein aus auch geräucherte Brassen. Die kamen auch gut an, wobei die Geräten die Frikadellen echt zur besten Lösung machen. 50% Brassenfleisch, 50% Mett, dazu dann das übliche nach Geschmack.


----------



## Andal (12. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Ich bhabe aus Brachsenfleisch schon Fleischkäse und Würstl gemacht. Die kamen so gut an, dass mir selber kaúm ein Häppchen blieb.


----------



## ShortyNordenham (13. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

so meine Brassen vom Samstag.





45cm 1,2Kg,52cm 1,7Kg und 56cm 2Kg, Rotfeder nicht gemessen, aal ca.38cm aber leider geschluckt bis a......, weil ich den Biss nicht gemerkt hab#q

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Prima Fang!
Das Ganze nun goldbraun geräuchert...mmmhhh traumhaft...lecker...:l


----------



## ShortyNordenham (13. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

nöö gab goldbraun in butter gebratene Filets, waren auch lecker.....


----------



## Huckel (13. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Hier sind ja doch einige Leute vertreten, die gerne mal einen Brassen essen. Ich hab mir mal als Jungangler einen gebraten. Das war wie* eine innerliche Akupunktur*, aber das Fleisch zwischen den Gräten war schon in Ordnung.
> Bei uns fängt man hauptschächlich Brassen zwischen einem und vier Pfund, größere sind Ausnahmen.Und angeln ohne einen Brassen zu fangen ist fast unmöglich. Wie verwertet ihr diese Größen oder besser wie werdet Ihr der Gräten Herr?
> Gerne auch Rezept und/oder Link. Danke im Voraus.



........ :m*eine innerliche Akupunktur#6 Gruß Frank*


----------



## Dunraven (14. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



ShortyNordenham schrieb:


> aal ca.38cm aber leider geschluckt bis a......, weil ich den Biss nicht gemerkt hab#q
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Petri zu den Fischen, aber wo liegt da das Problem? Vorfach vorm Maul abschneiden, wieder rein und gut ist. Tief schlucken ist beim Aal nichts besonderes und Vorfach abschneiden und schwimmen lassen macht ihm genau gar nichts aus. Das wächst so schnell raus und stört ihn nicht groß. Selbst bei Hechten und Forellen können geschluckte/abgerissene Haken rauswachsen. Habe da ein paar interessante Fotos gesehen, das war mir bis dahin von den beiden Fischen neu (Beim Aal ist es ja nichts besonderes und sollte normal bekannt sein). Von daher bedeutet tief schlucken beim Aal nichts. Aber ist ja egal, 38 cm ist ja schon 30% übern Mindestmaß, von daher ist es eh nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Algon (14. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

kann ich mir eig. nicht vorstellen.
Wahrscheinlich ist der Aal doch voher verhungert, mit Nahrungsaufnahme wirds ja schwer, solange der Haken drin ist. Und die inneren Verletzungen werden auch nicht ohne sein. Ich bin der Meinung das von solchen Aalen doch mehr verenden als überleben. Lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.

MfG Algon


----------



## Berlinerstar (14. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Da bist du aber im Irrglauben. Aale haben das Talent haken loszuwerden.
Nen bekannter hat mir mal erzählt das er Nachts beim Aalangeln auf seinem Grundstück die gefangenden Aale mit Haken in eine Tonne mit Wasser gemacht hat. Er hatte 8 Aale gefangen. Morgens als es hell wurde, lagen alle Haken auf dem Boden der Tonne.


----------



## Bassey (14. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Brassen scheinen trotz ihrer "Deckelform" wohl einen sehr niedrigen Wasserwiderstand zu haben, mehr noch als Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Döbel... Ich habe mal ein Video zu einem Fischtreppenprojekt gesehen, bei dem über die Treppe (sehr tiefgehende Stufen, also gegen den Strom schwimmen reicht für die Fische, müssen nicht springen) auch viele Weißfische nach oben wanderten. Ein Biologe hatte eine große Scheibe aus Panzerglas als Beobachtungsposten bekommen um den Nutzen der Treppe zu dokumentieren... Jedenfalls kamen die Klodeckelbrassen wesentlich schneller als alle anderen Weißfische (Rotaugen, Rotfedern & Döbel) gegen Strom an und schienen sich dabei nur halb so sehr anstrengen zu müssen, von daher schätze ich die Brasse an der Stippe oder auch an der leichten Feederrute mit dünner Schnur sehr als Drillfisch!

Das war jetzt mal meine Beteiligung am Thread ;-)


----------



## Algon (14. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Da bist du aber im Irrglauben. Aale haben das Talent haken loszuwerden.
> Nen bekannter hat mir mal erzählt das er Nachts beim Aalangeln auf seinem Grundstück die gefangenden Aale mit Haken in eine Tonne mit Wasser gemacht hat. Er hatte 8 Aale gefangen. Morgens als es hell wurde, lagen alle Haken auf dem Boden der Tonne.


Auch wenn die Aale den Hacken >10cm tief geschluckt haben?
Dazu müsste der Aal den Haken lösen und drehen damit er ihn rauswürgen kann, ohne das er sich immer wieder neu hakt. Schwer zu glauben.....

MfG Algon


----------



## Dunraven (15. April 2010)

*AW: Riesige Brassen!!!*

Warum wird es schwer Würmer zu fressen wenn er einen Haken im Magen hat?
Der wird zersetzt oder er wächst recht schnell raus. Aale sind sehr robust, denen macht nicht viel etwas aus. Wie ist es denn mit den Aalen die durch eine Turbine sind und denen der halbe Hinterleib fehlt? Die leben teilweise munter weiter wenn es nicht gerade die wichtigen Organe waren.

Das Haken am nächsten Morgen ind er Wanne lagen die man vorher nicht sehen konnte, das hatte ich auch schon. Nicht oft aber ab und an. Ansonsten hatte Prof.Dr.Schreckenbach vom Institut für  Binnenfischerei e.V. in Potsdam-Sacrow einige sehr schöne Fotos von Aalen, Hechten und Forellen denen der Haken seitlich aus dem Körper heraus wuchs und denen es blendend ging. 

Ich habe nur immer noch keine Ahnung ob der Artikel über die holländischen Forscher, die einem Aal das Genick durchtrennt haben und ihn dann im Aquarium gelassen haben wo es wieder zusammen wuchs und er munter weiter lebte, in einer Angelzeitschrift vor einigen Jahren in die Aprilausgabe fiel oder ob der real war.


----------

